
Washington Post offers invalid cookie consent under EU rules - petethomas
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/11/19/ico_washington_post/
======
petethomas
Ad-Tracking Consent & The Dilemma: Some Thoughts on the Washington Post Case:
[https://mingli.me/2018/12/06/ad-tracking-consent-the-
dilemma...](https://mingli.me/2018/12/06/ad-tracking-consent-the-dilemma/)

